# Help ,I think my budgie broke her leg



## KunalAutumn (Oct 11, 2015)

I currently have 5 budgies, one of which accidentally broke/sprained her leg and currently is not able to use it .The leg is hanging in the air without any movement and the worst thing about this case I won't be able to take her to avian vet because of my heartless father , so any help is really appreciated .I am not really aware of this kind of situation.Sorry for bad grammer.


----------



## nimra (Apr 15, 2015)

I think you do need to take your budgie to the vet. If not, then you can get some advice online from vets. They do ask for money, however. But I think thats the best you can do.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Vet vet vet vet vet ASAP!! If it's money most avian vets will work with you on it, payment plans or volunteering. Your poor baby, I hope the vet can help


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, due to the nature of the injury this is *not* something that can wait or be fixed without professional medical attention. 
Please try to reason with your father, by not allowing your budgie professional medical care, your budgie has high chances of never being able to use the injured leg/foot and be permanently disabled, worse case scenario, the injury on the broken leg can infect and if not properly seen and without medication, you can even lose your budgie.
This is an *emergency situation* and *only a qualified avian vet *can potentially correct your budgie's foot and prescribe much needed medication to alleviate pain and prevent infection from happening.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with everyone, your budgie needs to go to an avian vet. Try to work something out with your father to repay the cost. Prayers for your little bird...:hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ensuring one provides proper vet care is part of the responsibility of pet ownership.

Many Avian Vets will help with working out a payment plan and you should always have an "emergency fund" put aside to cover unexpected veterinarian costs. Save part of your allowance, any money you receive for gifts and any money you may earn.

Talk to your father and ask if you can do additional chores to earn the money. Explain that your budgie is a living creature that is needlessly suffering.
As aluz has explained, if the budgie is not treated, there are high chances of it never being able to use the injured leg/foot and be permanently disabled. Worse case scenario, the injury on the broken leg can infect and if not properly seen and without medication, you can even lose your budgie.

Expense: http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Sending healing energy and prayer for your little budgie.

Please let us know how things progress. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, this is not something that can be dealt with at home. Unless your father is a qualified avian vet (which I'm assuming he isn't) you need to get her to the vet as soon as possible. 

Please keep us updated and I sincerely hope she's able to get the care she needs! :hug:


----------



## KunalAutumn (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone , but I already lost all of my money on my last visit to the vet  
as for my father, he is a complete... I don't wanna speak the word...
Currently the only hope I have is you people :'( 
Shinchan(my budgie) moves around the cage,eats,drinks and even talks but It's clear she cannot curl her feel around and is only using the joint as a means of balance.Her grip in that leg is almost gone.Any advice for it how can I do anything that helps her?? I gave her all sorts of environmental assists I can,still I feel so bad I cannot do anything more for her :'(


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

As much as we would like, sadly we can't magically heal your budgie's broken leg/foot and put it in the correct position if need be. We are not certified avian vets and this isn't a problem we can fix through a computer.
If you are unable to give your budgie the proper medical attention, then it would be best to find someone else able to cater to your budgie's needs or an animal rescue organization to collect your budgie. 
By letting this situation drag, your budgie's health is at risk. If the leg "dies" from lack of medical care your budgie will be at risk of losing her life.


----------



## KunalAutumn (Oct 11, 2015)

aluz said:


> As much as we would like, sadly we can't magically heal your budgie's broken leg/foot and put it in the correct position if need be. We are not certified avian vets and this isn't a problem we can fix through a computer.
> If you are unable to give your budgie the proper medical attention, then it would be best to find someone else able to cater to your budgie's needs or an animal rescue organization to collect your budgie.
> By letting this situation drag, your budgie's health is at risk. If the leg "dies" from lack of medical care your budgie will be at risk of losing her life.


I guess it's my last option.. atleast she will be better..

first of all thnx for your love guys ...
shinchan is looking a little better than last time, 
it's pretty clear that only the toes aren't working.Any guesses??
Should I apply some kind of splint in this case or any other medicine I can give to her?any specific diet ??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Truthfully, if your father isn't willing to allow you to provide your pets the proper medical care in times of illness or emergency, I believe you would be better off waiting until you are on your own before having pets.

Any animal that is kept as a pet deserves to receive the care necessary to ensure it a healthy and happy life.

Splinting her leg without the proper knowledge of the technique and ensuring it is in the correct position can do her much more harm than it does good.

Are there any Bird Rescue Organizations or Zoos near you? 
If so, contact one of them and ask if they have an Avian Specialist who can provide advice and assistance.

At this point, it is up to you to do everything in your power to find a way to ensure poor little Shinchan receives the care she needs. I hope you will use every resource possible to do so. *


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Where do you live? Have you tried taking to the vet to see if you can do some sort of payment plan yet? don't dally, the worst that could happen from asking is they say no. Or they might let you surrender Shinchan to them, which is better than Shinchan dying. I urge you to call the vet immediately, please for Shinchan's sake


----------



## KunalAutumn (Oct 11, 2015)

*Good news guys*


Shinchan is much better now.
I applied some less effective balms and gave her a little more warmth .
In case of her toes,i only tried to move them a little bit ,and voila, by the evening her grip was much better .I am really happy for her :')
I also made some rope perches for her and she is much more happy than yesterday :budgie:
Thnx for your love guys .!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad Shinchan is doing better and hope she continues to improve.

You may not be so fortunate in the future.
I strongly suggest you get a plan in place in case your budgie ever has another illness or injury.

You need to find an Avian Vet in your area.
Go in to meet the person and establish a relationship with them so if there is a future problem you have someone to help you.

You should have a first aid kit set up:

http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html

And, start building up an "emergency fund" to pay for any medical care your pet(s) require.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html*


----------



## KunalAutumn (Oct 11, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm glad Shinchan is doing better and hope she continues to improve.
> 
> You may not be so fortunate in the future.
> I strongly suggest you get a plan in place in case your budgie ever has another illness or injury.
> ...


Thnx for the list  and yes the emergency expense probelm will be solved in a short time.Thanks again


----------

